# Killer deal on the Lowrance Expedition c+



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

Found a killer deal on the Lowrance iFinder Expedition c+. The plus means that it comes with cig lighter adapter, MapCreate 7, the card reader, and a 256MB card (good for all of Michigan). All this for $129.

Here's the link:
http://www.pcnation.com/web/details.asp?item=L64110&GEN0=Y

I thought it was an error on the site, but I got it just fine.

This model is more or less the same as the H2Oc, but adds the electronic compass, barometric altimeter, music playback, microphone, and Scout Mode.

Enjoy!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thats a sweet deal, I will have to check it out. thanks for the info


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I used mine last weekend! Great deal!


----------

